# my shogun slick rock stx bike



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

my shogun slick rock stx bike
stx rc front derailiuer,cranks,gears, brakes
rst 381s front forks


----------



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

*my shogun slick rock stx bike more pictures*

my shogun slick rock stx bike more pictures


----------

